#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Борюсь за чистоту... : )

## Юй Кан

"Борюсь за чистоту родного языка: делаю не селфи, а себяшки!"

----------

Lion Miller (24.08.2015), Нико (23.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (23.08.2015), Эделизи (16.09.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

Это прекрасно.А пишете где?На форуме , на писАлке,общалке? :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (24.08.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это прекрасно.А пишете где?На форуме , на писАлке,общалке?


Да без разницы -- где... Главное -- чтоп ГРАМОТНО: как бы борясь за чистоту с самим собом! : ))

----------


## Алик

Точно "себяшки"

----------

Aion (16.09.2015), Аньезка (16.09.2015), Денис Евгеньев (24.08.2015), Кузьмич (24.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (23.08.2015), Эделизи (16.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще -- на редкость точный перевод иноязычного словца. : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Борюсь за чистоту родного языка: делаю не селфи, а себяшки!"


А как _Рефрейм_ , по русски будет ? : )

----------


## Нико

> А как _Рефрейм_ , по русски будет ? : )


"Рефрейм - изменение контекста. Так как все значения зависят от контекста, то путем изменения контекста можно добиться изменения значения любого слова, утверждения или опыта.

Рефрейминг - техника, используемая для отделения намерения от поведения. Новые выборы устанавливаются, чтобы дать возможность позитивной интенции реализоваться".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Рефрейм - изменение контекста. Так как все значения зависят от контекста, то путем изменения контекста можно добиться изменения значения любого слова, утверждения или опыта.


А, это дело обожают прасангики.




> Рефрейминг - техника, используемая для отделения намерения от поведения. Новые выборы устанавливаются, чтобы дать возможность позитивной интенции реализоваться".


Заключительное предложение никак не связано с предыдущим, что наводит на нехорошие мысли.

----------


## Нико

> А, это дело обожают прасангики.
> 
> 
> Заключительное предложение никак не связано с предыдущим, что наводит на нехорошие мысли.


Это просто цитата из вики, а не мои мысли))). Мож Юй Кан чего умнее предложит).

----------


## Юй Кан

> А как _Рефрейм_ , по русски будет ? : )


Буквально -- так и будет, ибо такой термин уже прижился, скажем, в психологии. : ))
А если раскладывать по смыслу, то, применительно к той же психологии, можно сказать, что это -- изменение обрамления/фрейма или "оболочки" переживания/опыта с негативного на позитивный.
Хотя в НЛП есть варианты/нюансы толкования. Но это уже -- сами, как и этимологию в свете древнеинд. или каком ещё и проч. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Чистоту, так чистоту. Букатини(bucatini) - дыряшки.  :EEK!:

----------

Юй Кан (15.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чистоту, так чистоту. Букатини(bucatini) - дыряшки.


Это для стремящихся похудеть и потому питающихся исключительно пустотой и не после 18, а строго после 20 часов вечера?

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> "Борюсь за чистоту родного языка: делаю не селфи, а себяшки!"


А Может "самость"?)
Юй Кан,я сражена, и Вы туда-же...)

----------

Aion (16.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это для стремящихся похудеть и потому питающихся исключительно пустотой и не после 18, а строго после 20 часов вечера?


Аха)))на десерт могу предложить тирамису. Напрямую будет "вверхменявздернюка", ну, если политературней, то "менявзбодряка". :Big Grin:  Тогда можно взбодриться и проработать до утра, прогорев все коварные ожирительные калории :Stick Out Tongue: 



Только что испекла шоколадный торт с грушами, и оттащила себя от него, не тронув. Надо выдержать до утра. А то точно взбодрюсь и перепутаю день с ночью. Почему-то лезет только пищевой лексикон. Явно торт с грушами рулит)))Еле-еле растворяю его в пустоте)

----------

Юй Кан (16.09.2015)

----------


## Буль

Дорогая Пема, вы можете использовать какие-то фотографии блюд собственного приготовления, не заимствуя копии из глянцевых журналов? Мне было бы интересно то, что готовите в Италии именно вы...

----------

Чагна Дордже (16.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Фсё, трындец теме... Драгоценные Пема и Бао завели про жратву, а в перспективе -- даж без никакого им-пор-то-за-ме-ще-ни-я. %)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Дорогая Пема, вы можете использовать какие-то фотографии блюд собственного приготовления, не заимствуя копии из глянцевых журналов? Мне было бы интересно то, что готовите в Италии именно вы...


Бао - это всегда была Ваша преррогатива(особоправность))) заниматься на форуми всем этим. Жаль, что Вы перестали :Cry: 

Могу. Но не данной теме.(ЮЙ Кан, не волнуйтесь, я понимаю направление))) Но этим не очень увлекаюсь. Я не люблю тирамису, и его не готовлю. Не люблю и макароны, готовлю крайне редко. Перестала вообще есть пшеничную муку и некоторые злаки, и чувствую себя лучше. Кулинарией не увлекаюсь, поэтому и фото не делаю. И поэтому остаются только глянцевые журналы. Само название десерта меня всегда веселило, ообенно, когда оно распространилось по России, и мне неоднократно пришлось говорить о его значении)))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Фсё, трындец теме... Драгоценные Пема и Бао завели про жратву, а в перспективе -- даж без никакого им-пор-то-за-ме-ще-ни-я. %)


Как это? Я полностью по правилам игры, в обоих постах с импортозамещеньецем)))) Просто так получилось, что в итальянском языке больше всего слов именно в еде)) Хотя многое не переводится вообще.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Рефрейм - изменение контекста


А как по-русски будет «контекст»?

----------

Нико (16.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Юй Кан: Вы на правильной директивной волне. )))

http://www.siapress.ru/news/33197

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан: Вы на правильной директивной волне. )))
> 
> http://www.siapress.ru/news/33197


Чуток ехидства -- для симметрии...

Ох, Пема, смотрите, накроет Вас, вместе с пищевыми итальянизмами : ), этой волной -- никакие "немного о себе, сто четырежды безмерной" : ), не выручат. %)
Уже ж вон изо всех песочниц турят, такую безмерную, правда?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А как по-русски будет «контекст»?


Так это ж чиста наш сочетательный компаунд: "кон[ь-в-]текст[е]" или, ещё кирилличнее -- "кон[ь-в-]тест[е]".

----------

Балдинг (16.09.2015), Нико (16.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А Может "самость"?)
> Юй Кан,я сражена, и Вы туда-же...)


Самость могёт плодить себяшки, но сама -- не они! : ))
А у мну есть 1 (одна) ненарочная почти-себяха, безо фсяких гаджетофф -- с тех недавних времён, када и слова "селфя" в Рунетях, кажись, не было.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post476959

----------


## Aion

> А как по-русски будет «контекст»?


Окружение.

----------


## Нико

> Окружение.


"Не вырывайте мои слова из *окружения*!"  :Wink:

----------


## Aion

> "Не вырывайте мои слова из *окружения*!"


И?

----------


## Нико

> И?


Звучит!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Звучит!!!


А Ваша версия как звучит?

----------


## Нико

> А Ваша версия как звучит?


Я, сколько ни думала, кроме "контекста" ничего придумать достойнее не могу....

----------


## Aion

> Я, сколько ни думала, кроме "контекста" ничего придумать достойнее не могу....


Ну, думайте дальше.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ну, думайте дальше.


Хочу думать с Вашей помощью. )

----------


## Альбина

> Самость могёт плодить себяшки, но сама -- не они! : ))
> А у мну есть 1 (одна) ненарочная почти-себяха, безо фсяких гаджетофф -- с тех недавних времён, када и слова "селфя" в Рунетях, кажись, не было.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post476959


Спасибо . Очень похоже на Вас ,добрая такая самость -сразу видно))).
Юй Кан.  Да ну их, этих селфистов.  Не приживется их понятие в нашем языке,мне кажется.  Никто кроме  товарищей  в телевизоре , это слово и не использует и то в качестве стеба . Фото -оно и в Африке фото.  Ну а "как-бы модная " молодежь в скором времени забудет это забавную американскую семантическую единицу и исключит из своего лексикона  . Поверьте.)

----------


## Aion

> Хочу думать с Вашей помощью. )


У меня на это чувств вряд ли хватит.

----------


## Нико

> У меня на это чувств вряд ли хватит.


Тогда придётся остановиться на "контексте". (

----------


## Aion

> Тогда придётся остановиться на "контексте". (


А зачем куда-то двигаться? Вроде как, нашли русский аналог "контекста". Или Вы не согласны?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан.  Да ну их, этих селфистов.  Не приживется их понятие в нашем языке,мне кажется.  Никто кроме  товарищей  в телевизоре , это слово и не использует и то в качестве стеба . Фото -оно и в Африке фото.  Ну а "как-бы модная " молодежь в скором времени забудет это забавную американскую семантическую единицу и исключит из своего лексикона  . Поверьте.)


Это Вы мну успокаиваете, что ли, авторитетно пророча? : ))
Так я спокойно к словам отношусь, особенно -- если они на своём/правильном месте.
Если же встречаю, скажем (это -- быль!), в чужом переводе что-нить вроде "бюст Будды" вместо "грудь..." -- малость улыбаюсь/иронизирую и, буде есть контакт, рекомендую исправить. И это было исправлено. 
А вот дивное "клещи" яко перевод санскр."клеши" -- даже и не пытался рекомендовать заместить чем-нибудь менее рифмовым: мово гавторитету не фатило бы, даже кабы на табуретку залез... : ) Тем паче, что оно уже было растиражировано типографски. Потому просто улыбнуло...
Так что у мну могут быть какие-то комплексы, связанные с самостью, но не с родным языком, постоянно и всё более интенсивно пополняющимся иноземными словами/понятиями.

Успокоил Вас, нет? : )

----------

Альбина (16.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А зачем куда-то двигаться? Вроде как, нашли русский аналог "контекста". Или Вы не согласны?


Не, я не согласна с таким русским аналогом. )

----------


## Aion

> Не, я не согласна с таким русским аналогом. )


Почему?

----------


## Нико

> Почему?


Хотя бы потому, что это звучит неточно и коряво. Пытаясь перевести на русский слово "контекст", изрядно напрягаешься, заменяя его то тем, то этим... Что за "окружение"? Непонятно же).

----------


## Aion

> Хотя бы потому, что это звучит неточно и коряво. Пытаясь перевести на русский слово "контекст", изрядно напрягаешься, заменяя его то тем, то этим... Что за "окружение"? Непонятно же).


А "среда" лучше звучит? И при чём тут звучание, кстати?

----------


## Нико

> А "среда" лучше звучит? И при чём тут звучание, кстати?


"Среда" тоже не лучше звучит же.... В данном случае обсуждается вербализированное, язык, поэтому всё это не так уж подходит, имхо. (А Юй Кан молчит, вместо того, чтобы внести свои предложения))).

----------


## Aion

> "Среда" тоже не лучше звучит же.... В данном случае обсуждается вербализированное, язык, поэтому всё это не так уж подходит, имхо. (А Юй Кан молчит, вместо того, чтобы внести свои предложения))).


Ну вообще-то, речь ведь не о том, как что звучит, а об аналогах слова.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хотя бы потому, что это звучит неточно и коряво. Пытаясь перевести на русский слово "контекст", изрядно напрягаешься, заменяя его то тем, то этим... Что за "окружение"? Непонятно же).


Тут ведь проблема в том, что заменить-то можно, но будет многословно/громоздко или полупонятно/невнятно... 
К примеру, ситуативно: "не выдергивайте слово из _пространства высказывания, задающего его исходный смысл_". : ))
А зачем вообще заменять слово "контекст", давно включённое в русскоязычные словари, вплоть до Большого Энциклопедического? Чисто из рьяной патриотно-славянофильской вредности, что ли? : )

----------

Балдинг (16.09.2015), Нико (16.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Среда" тоже не лучше звучит же.... В данном случае обсуждается вербализированное, язык, поэтому всё это не так уж подходит, имхо. (А Юй Кан молчит, вместо того, чтобы внести свои предложения))).


Вместо "среды" предлагаю "пятницу": ибо среда -- это середина недели, а сразу после пятницы целых два выходных... : ))

----------

Альбина (16.09.2015), Нико (16.09.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тут ведь проблема в том, что заменить-то можно, но будет многословно/громоздко или полупонятно/невнятно... 
> К примеру, ситуативно: "не выдергивайте слово из _пространства высказывания, задающего его исходный смысл_". : ))
> А зачем вообще заменять слово "контекст", давно включённое в русскоязычные словари, вплоть до Большого Энциклопедического? Чисто из рьяной патриотно-славянофильской вредности, что ли? : )


Так и рефрейминг не нужно заменять. Заменять, по идее, нужно только слова, для которых уже есть однозначные соответствия. А заменять минимальные лексические единицы языка на сочетания из нескольких минимальных лексических единиц языка это глупо и неудобно.

----------

Aion (16.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (16.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Заменять нужно, заменять не нужно...
Ребят, у вас чего, массовая назидательная прореха в ЧЮ в связи с исходным анеком? %)

Язык -- он же такая здравая штука, что сама себя вылечит, ежли какая вредная словоформа в нём заведётся. : )
И сложнее всего бывает, когда такая злобоформа : ) рождается из самого языка, вроде "чиста конкретна" (англ. _the_) или "типа/по типу" (англ. _a_) в обыденной речи... Хотя и это -- вопрос времени/соц. среды. Не более того. И как обратный пример -- незаменимое в своей краткости "ИМХО". : )

----------

Альбина (16.09.2015), Нико (16.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Чуток ехидства -- для симметрии...
> 
> Ох, Пема, смотрите, накроет Вас, вместе с пищевыми итальянизмами : ), этой волной -- никакие "немного о себе, сто четырежды безмерной" : ), не выручат. %)
> Уже ж вон изо всех песочниц турят, такую безмерную, правда?


Нет, меня не турят. Потом как для этого надо обладать частным форумом и великой цензурной властью, а я даже бана не удостоилась) Если вы про инет. А что касается жизни, так меня в свои песочницы многие приглашают. Ибо форум - одно, а в жизни, может, я не настолько противна) А в -остальном я мало достигаема и уязвима.

А то, что не отвечают на мои посты, еще и после войны со скептиками, и только отдельные личности, - так даже интересно посмотреть, во что это выльется) Впрочем, все пронизывает непостоянство, а за чужие глюки я не отвечаю. У меня всегда есть на подспорье сумасшедшая мысль, что меня все вокруг любят. И неприятие - только временно. Вероятно, не на то во мне смотрят.)))


Не поняла Ваш накат, честно говоря. Я просто нашла любопытную статью и поделилась с Вами, как абсурдно у властей работают мысли. Причем В ВАШУ СТОРОНУ НЕ БЫЛО НИКАКОГО АКЦЕНТА. Это была ШУТКА. Простите,  что забыла поставить УЛЫБКУ. Потому что любому переводчику ясно, что для людей, занимающихся переводами, этимологиями слов и совмещении понятий часто невозможно сделать полный точный перевод и руссифицировать многие заимствованные слова. Язык - живая вещь, он не зависит от декретов и не поддается насилию. Наши дети уже вобрали многие американизмы на бытовом уровне настолько, что не могут перевести их на русский. И никакой Жириновский этого не остановит.

Жаль, что Вы, такой джентельмен(тобишь, любезный мужчина), со мной невежливы, и настолько подозрительны.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я, сколько ни думала, кроме "контекста" ничего придумать достойнее не могу....


"Контекст" звучит солидно, убедительно и действует даже на демагогов. Уже давно гораздо больше придаю значение самому звучанию слов, и пользуюсь то заимствованными, то точными переводами для устрашения, убеждения, мирного соглашения и для разрядки обстановки))) Поскольку часто приходится ораторствовать на просторе...на двух, по крайней мере, языках.

"Контекст" - это как крещендо и выстрел из пистолета, вместо такого дрожащего, извинительного и неуверенного "окружения")))) Дочке, которая обнаглела и привередничает, например, я скажу - " ешь МАКА*РРРР*ОНЫ", а не какие-там "букатини" или "пасту". "Р", "а", "о". Акцент. Кошке я скажу, если болеет - "ну ХВАТИТ, птичка моя" а если ночью шалит, рыкну громовым " Б*А*СТА". 

Уверена, что языком нужно пользоваться как иструменом и его музыкальность и акценты можно использовать по необходимости и талантливо. Себяшки там себяшками. Надо пользоваться всеми возможностями языка. Где перевести, где нет, где синонимизировать, где нет. Поэты это давно знают))

А на форуме мне реже надо использовать местоимение "Я" - при всем остальном))) И, о чудо, уже не такая  противная)

----------

Нико (16.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Это Вы мну успокаиваете, что ли, авторитетно пророча? : ))
> Так я спокойно к словам отношусь, особенно -- если они на своём/правильном месте.
> Если же встречаю, скажем (это -- быль!), в чужом переводе что-нить вроде "бюст Будды" вместо "грудь..." -- малость улыбаюсь/иронизирую и, буде есть контакт, рекомендую исправить. И это было исправлено. 
> А вот дивное "клещи" яко перевод санскр."клеши" -- даже и не пытался рекомендовать заместить чем-нибудь менее рифмовым: мово гавторитету не фатило бы, даже кабы на табуретку залез... : ) Тем паче, что оно уже было растиражировано типографски. Потому просто улыбнуло...
> Так что у мну могут быть какие-то комплексы, связанные с самостью, но не с родным языком, постоянно и всё более интенсивно пополняющимся иноземными словами/понятиями.
> 
> Успокоил Вас, нет? : )


А я  ,знаете, люблю иногда выдвинуть предположение-мол-что будет -что не будет....) И наблюдать люблю за тем, как меняется лексика. Но в этом сезоне "лето-осень 2015" ничего нового не вижу. Хотя нет . Набирает обороты "вражеское"- *"тю"*. Ну и пожалуй-все. :Smilie:  Скудновато. 
Скажу вам по секрету межпрочим - я за вас всегда спокойна и не сомневайтесь.

----------

Юй Кан (16.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, меня не турят. Потом как для этого надо обладать частным форумом и великой цензурной властью, а я даже бана не удостоилась) Если вы про инет. А что касается жизни, так меня в свои песочницы многие приглашают. Ибо форум - одно, а в жизни, может, я не настолько противна) А в -остальном я мало достигаема и уязвима.


Если неуязвимы, зачем весь длиннючий пост, на какой тут отвечаю?




> А то, что не отвечают на мои посты, еще и после войны со скептиками, и только отдельные личности, - так даже интересно посмотреть, во что это выльется) Впрочем, все пронизывает непостоянство, а за чужие глюки я не отвечаю. У меня всегда есть на подспорье сумасшедшая мысль, что меня все вокруг любят. И неприятие - только временно. Вероятно, не на то во мне смотрят.)))


Спасительный самообман в сочетании с рефреймом. Ничего не имею против. Хотя мне такое несимпатично.




> Не поняла Ваш накат, честно говоря. Я просто нашла любопытную статью и поделилась с Вами, как абсурдно у властей работают мысли. Причем В ВАШУ СТОРОНУ НЕ БЫЛО НИКАКОГО АКЦЕНТА. Это была ШУТКА. Простите,  что забыла поставить УЛЫБКУ.


Пем, ну зачем пудрить ситуацию словами в верхнем регистре? Что было -- "Юй Кан: Вы на правильной директивной волне. )))" -- это ехидство на конкретно : ) пустом месте, на что и было отвечено симметрично, не замыливая, а признавая нормальным ехидством и Ваше и возвратно давая понять, что намекать на мой сихрон с Ж. -- не-ку-зя-во даж в шутку в любом регистре и с ворохом жабр от смайла, каких там было дато щедро: аж три штуки. : ) Что и оценил.




> Жаль, что Вы, такой джентельмен(тобишь, любезный мужчина), со мной невежливы, и настолько подозрительны.


Уффф... Ми не токмо не джентльмен, но даже не джентельмен. %) Аз -- симметричный, давая понять уж в который раз, что Вами, как бы, опять не понято. Бывает.
Вы совсем не изменились за время отсутствия, хотя сначала мне показалось, что стали несколько скромнее... Сорь за правду.
Дальше беспокоить не бу, ибо не влияет же.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Скажу вам по секрету межпрочим - я за вас всегда спокойна и не сомневайтесь.


Горжусь Вашим всегдашним за мну несомненным спокойствием! : ) (Хотя гордить ся -- терпеть не могу, но тут уж никуда не денесся...)

----------

Альбина (16.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Юй Кан, Ваши "себяшки" закончились уже? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, Ваши "себяшки" закончились уже?


Нету, да.

----------

Пема Дролкар (18.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

На полях бессмысленной и беспощадной борьбы за чистоту... : )



Регулярные исполнения себяшек -- верный симптом развитого самолюбования и нарциссизма. Такие дела...

----------

Neroli (18.09.2015), Кузьмич (20.09.2015)

----------

